# Michael Williams



## Michael Williams (Feb 6, 2015)

Greetings Brothers my name is Michael Williams I am a member of R.H Rice #345 PHA, Prince Hall Consistory #19, and Shaaban Temple #103 all of which are located in Montgomery, AL.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 29, 2016)

Please to meet you Brother William...

MWPHGLCA
Brother Albert Johnson
Philomathean Lodge #2
Sacramento, California


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 29, 2016)

Welcome, Brother Michael!


----------



## Bloke (Oct 30, 2016)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 30, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Matt L (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome Brother Michael.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 1, 2016)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Bro. Landry (Nov 1, 2016)

Welcome Pham!


----------

